# Thanks Wade for not having tattoos



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Watching the Delonte West interview on Suns Sports post-game...

why the hell would anyone get that many tattoos? not one, not two, but like 20 all over his arms, neck, etc...disgusting imo.

I don't know why the hell these players think it's cool to have 10000 tattoos all over your body, but...

I am grateful Wade doesn't have a single tattoo 

Class.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

This thread effectively captures just how much it sucked to watch the game tonight..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Better than that, thank Wade for to my knowledge not having Herpes. 

Wade 2
West 0


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Lmao

I read somewhere that someone asked West if he was shy about his red mark and he said 

West : "It's sexy. I am sexy like chocolate." something like that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Beasley seems to have more tattoos every week.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

beasley needs more minutes than haslem now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ChrisRichards said:


> Watching the Delonte West interview on Suns Sports post-game...
> 
> why the hell would anyone get that many tattoos? not one, not two, but like 20 all over his arms, neck, etc...disgusting imo.
> 
> ...


What does it matter if a player or any person has tattoos or not? A person should be judged on who he or she is not on how they look like.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

ChrisRichards said:


> Watching the Delonte West interview on Suns Sports post-game...
> 
> why the hell would anyone get that many tattoos? not one, not two, but like 20 all over his arms, neck, etc...disgusting imo.
> 
> ...


Even though i dont have a single tattoo I believe there is absolutely nothing wrong with having 1 or 1000 tattoos. It's your body...do what you want with it.

it's the ignorant conservatives that try to impose their values on every one else i have a problem with. You know.. those that judge you just because you have tattoos r dreads or piercings.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Ya, but you have to realize that some people do judge you on physical appearance and having tattoos will impact the way some people will see you. It doesnt matter if you are getting an NBA paycheck though.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

mo76 said:


> Ya, but you have to realize that some people do judge you on physical appearance and having tattoos will impact the way some people will see you. It doesnt matter if you are getting an NBA paycheck though.


Exactly..Delonte is kinda weird no offense, tehres seomthign weird abouth im seeing his interview.. and ya i agree Beasley needs more time now, hes proving he can score now consistnatly


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hm. So, I guess men with tattoos is a turnoff to you.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Intruder said:


> Even though i dont have a single tattoo I believe there is absolutely nothing wrong with having 1 or 1000 tattoos. It's your body...do what you want with it.
> 
> it's the ignorant conservatives that try to impose their values on every one else i have a problem with. You know.. those that judge you just because you have tattoos r dreads or piercings.


Let me guess... You think marijuana should be legal, guns are bad, rich people are scum, anyone who sends their kids to private school is horrible, etc, etc?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Smithian said:


> You think marijuana should be legal




Not to go too far off track but give me some good reasons as to why Marijuana shouldn't be legal?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Not to go too far off track but give me some good reasons as to why Marijuana shouldn't be legal?


That is a dicussion for another place and another day and you won't change my mind nor will I change your's.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Not to go too far off track but give me some good reasons as to why Marijuana shouldn't be legal?


Gateway drug. And yes I know, not everyone tries other drugs after weed, but enough do for me to think it should still be illegal.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

All i'll say is if alcohol is legal than weed should be. If we taxed it, Marijuana would bring in considerable tax dollars. 


As for the original post/point of the thread I could careless about tatoos or looks or anything of that nature. I think you all should be proud of Wade not only for his play on the court but the class he shows off of it. He would still be viewed as a great player, and a classy individual if he did have tattoos. Just because West has a bunch of tattoos however doesn't make him any worse a person. I have friends who have tattoos and are great people who are friendly. I know people without tattoos who are doing bids, or have been in trouble with the law and vice versa for each scenario.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

myst said:


> Gateway drug. And yes I know, not everyone tries other drugs after weed, but enough do for me to think it should still be illegal.


You stubborn, change hating, non-tolerant, rude, despicable, high middle class, white conservative...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:azdaja: Those Lazy good for nothing dems are the only tokers in America it seems:azdaja:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Smithian said:


> You stubborn, change hating, non-tolerant, rude, despicable, high middle class, white conservative...


Because I'm against weed? Aren't most of the people that smoke week upper-middle class white people?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

myst said:


> Because I'm against weed? Aren't most of the people that smoke week upper-middle class white people?


He was using sarcasm.



myst said:


> Gateway drug. And yes I know, not everyone tries other drugs after weed, but enough do for me to think it should still be illegal.


This one always makes me chuckle. Gateway drug. As if someone doesn't have control of their body. If someone chose to try marijuana, isn't it the same as them making a choice to try something else beyond it? What was the gateway that got them into pot? Should that be made illegal? Its ridiculous to deem something ill-fit for society because in some cases it may lead to supposedly worse things.

Isn't alcohol a gateway drug? Cigarettes? Television? Movies?

Yes, this is ridiculous, but so is this thread and a lot of what is being said in it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> :azdaja: Those Lazy good for nothing dems are the only tokers in America it seems:azdaja:


I couldn't have said it any better myself. :azdaja:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I couldn't care less about tattoo's, some people don't think it's them to get a tattoo, and I respect that, I also respect people who have tattoo's, purely their choice.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

no, you can't have 10000 tattoos on your neck and all over your body and still be classy.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I wasn't aware image = class?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Class ----controls---> image


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I wouldn't call LeBron, Deron etc. unclassy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ChrisRichards said:


> no, you can't have 10000 tattoos on your neck and all over your body and still be classy.


:lol:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

From our own Miami Heat:


























It's their choice whether they get tattoo's. I couldn't care less if they had their whole face done, regardless of how stupid they look.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

And I don't like Beasley having that many tattoos. A person's outer image, right or wrong, controls a LOT about their perception. I don't dislike anyone for tattoos, but it is a choice I won't make.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Interesting post.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> And I don't like Beasley having that many tattoos. A person's outer image, right or wrong, controls a LOT about their perception. I don't dislike anyone for tattoos, but it is a choice I won't make.


What does that have to do with you? If your problem with Beasley having lots of tattoos is that other people will look down upon him, aren't you in essence creating your own problem?

Who cares how Beasley is perceived? He's a basketball player. Opposing teams aren't going to play differently against him because of his ink.


----------



## anru321 (Jul 13, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> All i'll say is if alcohol is legal than weed should be. If we taxed it, Marijuana would bring in considerable tax dollars.
> 
> 
> As for the original post/point of the thread I could careless about tatoos or looks or anything of that nature. I think you all should be proud of Wade not only for his play on the court but the class he shows off of it. He would still be viewed as a great player, and a classy individual if he did have tattoos. Just because West has a bunch of tattoos however doesn't make him any worse a person. I have friends who have tattoos and are great people who are friendly. I know people without tattoos who are doing bids, or have been in trouble with the law and vice versa for each scenario.


PREACH! (for both topics lol)

I personally don't think a ton of tats allover your body look good but that's just me. It doesn't affect the way I perceive someone.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

The way you dress and the way you present yourself speaks about you.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree but why do you care? He's a basketball player, not your daughter's boyfriend.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Its sad that in 2009 some people are still this backwards...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> The way you dress and the way you present yourself speaks about you.


So everyone with tattoos are classless citizens, while people without ink are saints? Am I reading this right? 



Dress is one thing, and presenting yourself is another but just because you have tattoos doesnt mean you cant dress nice and present yourself well.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> So everyone with tattoos are classless citizens, while people without ink are saints? Am I reading this right?
> 
> 
> 
> Dress is one thing, and presenting yourself is another but just because you have tattoos doesnt mean you cant dress nice and present yourself well.


I am going to start this by saying I hate tattoos, but there is nothing wrong with them. If a person has a tattoo then that is their choice. But I do agree with what others said, that it is classless... in certain situations. If you have a tattoo in memorial of somebody, or something that means something to you then fine. But if you are a girl with a heart on your lower back that shows while at work, then that is not professional. Or if you are a guy with the number "3" tattooed to your head, do you expect people to take you professionally? I think that if you are going to get a tattoo, then get one where you can easily cover it up, and try to make it a classy tattoo, not a skull on fire or something stupid like that.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Do people look at it in a bad or classless way? Sure. But having an unnecessary or a random tattoo has no reflection on someones class or what type of person they are. My friend is the nicest, most kind person I know. He works hard, and is well-liked by everybody. He has a flaming skull tattoo on his neck. So does this tattoo make him any less of a professional than someone with no ink that is a complete ******* to everybody or does a ****ty job at whatever they do? No not at all, in fact I know more people who lack class that are inkless than people who have tattoos. To Judge someone by the ink they have on their body is classless. If they aren't bothering you, and their productivity isn't affected then why is it a big deal?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

i never said 1 or 2 tattoos

this thread was talking about people with 10000 tattoos all over them


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> i never said 1 or 2 tattoos
> 
> this thread was talking about people with 10000 tattoos all over them


And again if they are nice people, they aren't harming anyone, and their productivity at whatever they do is good then why is it such a problem?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

cause it looks like they got out of prison 

some of the tattoos are ridiculous like kenyon martin's lips and marbury's head tat


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i never understood why ppl would want to ink their entire body. but it doesnt bother me and i wont judge them with silly preconceived notions.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> cause it looks like they got out of prison


If they act like they aren't a former prisoner than they are ok in my book, I respect a person for their personality, their kindness, and if they are doing something productive. They could look like Sam Cassell and tatted up like that dude who tatted himself up like a cheetah and I wouldn't lose any respect for them as long as they work hard, are kind, and don't harm myself or my loved ones. It sounds like I see things one way and you see another.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> i never understood why ppl would want to ink their entire body. but it doesnt bother me and i wont judge them with silly preconceived notions.


i understand what you mean, but you don't mean that 100%

if you are walking down a dark alley, and you had to choose between :

a normal dressed man with no tattoo's 

or

a guy with all tattoo'd up arms and neck


you know you would want to avoid that dark alley if it were tattoo'd up guy. in the back of your head, you would walk down another way instead because you know he just might be carrying a weapon and want to mug you. 

don't lie


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

What if the normal dude is a serial killer, and the tatted up one is a guy who will give a simple hello and move forward with no harm? Your opinion reeks of stereotyping.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> i understand what you mean, but you don't mean that 100%
> 
> if you are walking down a dark alley, and you had to choose between :
> 
> ...


actually, for all i know, the normal dressed man could have a gun and the guy with tattoos could just be chillin having a smoke. 

again, preconceived notions. Assumption is the biggest **** up of life.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

what if

what if you go out tomorrow and slip on a pile of doo 

what if you meet your girlfriend tomorrow and she stabs you in the eye 

my point remains. like it or not, the way YOU present YOURSELF tells other people about you. 

you COULD wear tattoos all over your body and expect everyone to get to know you

you COULD wear a skanky skirt and revealing spaghetti strap and expect everyone to think you are a good little girl

but face reality. your exterior is your message to the world before they meet you.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> actually, for all i know, the normal dressed man could have a gun and the guy with tattoos could just be chillin having a smoke.
> 
> again, preconceived notions. Assumption is the biggest **** up of life.


you aren't answering the question. you know and I know, if you had to pick which one is most likely to mug you, you pick the guy with tattoo's all over his body.

just stop with the politically correct answers. i myself don't judge strangers either, but you need to face reality. your appearance is a message. body language and appearance are the biggest non-verbal communication methods in human culture.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

You make sense but the point is why do you care if a basketball player has tattoos or not? Half of these guys started inking themselves up when they realized basketball was going to be their career choice.

Look at Lebron, for example. He's probably the most marketable basketball player since Michael Jordan and he's all tatted up.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron's skin is so dark you can barely see them lol


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> you aren't answering the question. you know and I know, if you had to pick which one is most likely to mug you, you pick the guy with tattoo's all over his body.
> 
> just stop with the politically correct answers. i myself don't judge strangers either, but you need to face reality. your appearance is a message. body language and appearance are the biggest non-verbal communication methods in human culture.


its not about being politically correct. im speaking of personal experience. 

To answer your..."question", if i had to choose, i'd say both have the potential to mug me. Im not being naive. I just dont trust anyone. I dont care how they look.

appearance matters, but youre oversimplifying it.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Let me guess... You think marijuana should be legal, guns are bad, rich people are scum, anyone who sends their kids to private school is horrible, etc, etc?


To answer your questions, YES, no, no, no and no because i went to a private school too.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

myst said:


> Gateway drug. And yes I know, not everyone tries other drugs after weed, but enough do for me to think it should still be illegal.


Ask yourself this question: WHY should the law be telling me what to do with MY OWN body if it's not harming someone else in the process? 

and when you're done answering that question please tell me why tobacco and alcohol are legal and marijuana isnt.


And before you make assumptions no I have NEVER in my life smoked marijuana or had a tattoo.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

because marijuana lowers your response time considerably. you can cause accidents and get people hurt.

maybe if they legalized marijuana, they would have to make it like alcohol, where you can't operate any machinery while using it, etc.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Alcohol lowers your response time, and i'm sure more crashes have been alcohol related than marijuana related. Obviously you shouldn't operate machinery while high though I agree.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

well of course more accidents caused by alcohol than marijuana

alcohol is legal and marijuana is not


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> well of course more accidents caused by alcohol than marijuana
> 
> alcohol is legal and marijuana is not


Even still, alcohol is probably going to cause more accidents.

Besides, I bet there's as much pot being smoked out there as there is alcohol being consumed; the legalities won't change that, and the numbers will remain what they are. How many drunk driving deaths do we have and how many stoned driving deaths do we have? I bet it probably doesn't compare.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Intruder said:


> Ask yourself this question: WHY should the law be telling me what to do with MY OWN body if it's not harming someone else in the process?
> 
> and when you're done answering that question please tell me why tobacco and alcohol are legal and marijuana isnt.
> 
> ...


Why should the law tell you that you can't speed, can't steal, can't rape... because without laws there would be chaos. 

Tobacco shouldn't be legal because of second-hand smoke. Alcohol should be legal but I don't have a good answer for it, it is pretty similar to weed, except that it has been proven that alcohol doesn't lead to doing other drugs, while marijuana has.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

being drunk in public= legal

being caught using marijuana = go to jail

big difference. the numbers will most certainly not stay the same.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

myst said:


> Why should the law tell you that you can't speed, can't steal, can't rape... because without laws there would be chaos.


He said to his own body. Everything you mentioned has the chance to harm another person, whereas smoking pot presents no such opportunity (unless you're driving of course).



> Tobacco shouldn't be legal because of second-hand smoke. Alcohol should be legal but I don't have a good answer for it, it is pretty similar to weed, except that it has been proven that alcohol doesn't lead to doing other drugs, while marijuana has.


How has marijuana proven to lead to other drugs? Better yet, how has alcohol proven it hasn't?

Besides, if marijuana wasn't the lowest drug on the totem pole, the next in line would be the "gateway drug." Marijuana isn't a gateway drug, it's just the most accessible, outside of cigarettes and alcohol. If anything, those two are the "gateway," but I find the whole "gateway" argument ridiculous in and of itself.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> being drunk in public= legal
> 
> being caught using marijuana = go to jail
> 
> big difference. the numbers will most certainly not stay the same.


I don't see the relation to my post. I was talking about accidents caused by marijuana in comparison to alcohol. What does being arrested simply because marijuana is illegal have to do with it?

By the way, drunk in public is a ticket, so it's not legal.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

some people are genetically prone to addiction. once they are hooked on 1 thing, it's very easy to start doing more. it happens.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> some people are genetically prone to addiction. once they are hooked on 1 thing, it's very easy to start doing more. it happens.


And that's the fault of drugs? No, it's the person. If pot wasn't their starting point, then it would be cigarettes, or alcohol (which it probably is), or mushrooms, or ecstasy, or cocaine, etc...

You can't blame the drug for that. ****, if there wasn't those drugs, they'd probably be hooked on caffeine, or some other legal drug; that person is going to find a fix either way, marijuana or no marijuana.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Ras said:


> I don't see the relation to my post. I was talking about accidents caused by marijuana in comparison to alcohol. What does being arrested simply because marijuana is illegal have to do with it?
> 
> By the way, drunk in public is a ticket, so it's not legal.


you said the numbers of accidents caused by alcohol are greater than marijuana and that they would stay the same if both were legal

If alcohol is legal, people have no problem going outside after they have had a beer. we have no problem drinking beer, then going out in public.

marijuana use brings arrest and jail time. so therefore, a certain percentage (a rather LARGE majority, we can assume), of people will avoid going in public while being high.

they will hide in their home, use marijuana, and stay put until the high is gone.

if it were legal, they wouldn't be scared of going out while high, and therefore more irresponsible people would be out in public either A) causing accidents or B) operating machinery

there mere fact that marijuana is illegal makes a lot of people stay home and hide that they are high. so naturally, marijuana accidents are low because nobody wants to get arrested.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> you said the numbers of accidents caused by alcohol are greater than marijuana and that they would stay the same if both were legal
> 
> If alcohol is legal, people have no problem going outside after they have had a beer. we have no problem drinking beer, then going out in public.
> 
> ...


I guess I can't say how it is there, but that's certainly not the case here. Sure, people get high at home, but you don't have to hide it. To be honest, I could walk around my neighbourhood with a joint and nothing would probably happen. I wouldn't do it with other people around out of courtesy, but I think you must be unfamiliar with users, because that doesn't sound like any pothead I've ever met. Even if you get high in your home then go out, you're more or less clear since you have to be caught in the act for them to charge you. You can't just be arrested because you look stoned. There's even cafes in Toronto where you can go smoke, and then go about the rest of your day in the city.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

So ChrisRich...

who of these guys have the most chances of mugging you in a dark alley?










OR










I'll give you a hint. One of them is a doctor, the other was a criminal. take a guess.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

he's a mafia guy.

amount of people who dress nicely and mug people = low

amount of people who are all tattoo'd up and mug people = everyone in prison

exception's don't make rules.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> he's a mafia guy.
> 
> amount of people who dress nicely and mug people = low
> 
> ...


so in this case you'd side with the mafia guy. see, it takes that one time before you realize you screwed up and the guy puts a bullet in your head. you can believe theres a %99 chance he's harmless, but that %1 ****ed you.

my point is, the example you brought up isnt a good enough. The fact still remains that weather a person has tatts all over or not doesnt prove much. First impressions could only take you so far.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

you are looking for small exceptions and trying to make laws out of them

amount of criminals who are all tattoo'd up = very high

amount of people who dress nicely and are criminals = very low

no fighting that.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> you are looking for small exceptions and trying to make laws out of them
> 
> amount of criminals who are all tattoo'd up = very high
> 
> ...


i was only trying to show you that you can never be too sure who youre dealing with before you jump into conclusions.

but hey, i dont take my chances.


----------

